# Lt Tires



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Got 4 of them getting put on tomorrow. Costco is running a screaming deal + an extra $60 off on a set of tires in June.

I'm getting the Michelin LTX A/S (were OEM on recent Dodge rigs) LT265/70/R17, load range E (10 ply).

I'm hoping this rounds out the big3 for towing upgrades (already got dualcam and prodigy).

The big question I have rolling through my mind is exactly what pressure to inflate them to while daily driving vs. towing....

Thx in advance
Danny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I usually keep them at Max pressure tire sidewall says for towing. 10 less when not. We are talking LT tires.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Check your rims that they can take the air pressure of the lt tires. I could not find any info for the rims on our yukon so I don't run them at the full 80psi. I run the fronts at 62 and the rears at 65 which is more than enough for the load they are under.

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

How about checking your manual and see if they give inflation pressures for both tire types.

Go as little as you can when not towing as that bouncing wears on your shocks ball joints and of course yourself plus decreases directional stability if you get rear hop like I do in my pickup.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Danny,

I had those tires as OEM on my Dodge Ram 2500 and I've got to say they were the worst tires I've ever owned. Wet traction on pavement and traction off pavement, especially on grass was terrible.

I had the LTX AT's on a Jeep and they were one of the best tires I've ever owned.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Danny,

I talked to a couple of guys in the office that have the LTX's on their Dodge diesels.
The recommendation is 55 front / 40 rear (the lower rear PSI helps with traction). They did note however, that being diesels, their trucks are a good bit heavier than your F-150, so you should take that into account.

Hope this helps, at least a little.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

These tires came on my 05' Supercrew. They have worked fine on the trips that I have taken so far.

Beerman


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Those are the tires that came on my new Dodge. I have heard before that the wet traction is less than desirable, as Glenn has said. Truck is too new so I have no experience with wet roads yet. I do have experience with the Michelin LTX M/S on my old 2500HD and on my Suburban. Now those are great tires







I think Costco sells those too (load range E) but not sure if they carry them in that specific size.

Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I usually keep them at Max pressure tire sidewall says for towing. 10 less when not. We are talking LT tires.
> [snapback]119812[/snapback]​


Here's what I learned when buying LT's for the 'burb ...

Walk in to the tire dealer . Ask if they can provide the "Load and Inflation Table" for the tire you are buying. If they don't know what it is, or are not willing to provide you with a copy, _*walk out and try someone else*_. Note that tire salesman bluster ("I've been putting tires on for 50 years, and I always inflate them to 45psi, blah, blah, blah") usually means that they wouldn't know a "Load and Inflation Table" from a hole in the wall.

After you get home, weigh your TV alone. Look up the proper inflation for that weight and use it when not towing. Then, weigh the TV with TT attached; look up the proper inflation and use that when towing.

Here's my scorecard; your mileage may vary:

Didn't know what a Load/Inflation Table was:
Costco
America's Tire Company
Les Schwab (believe it or not)

Was willing to provide Load/Inflation Table:
Goodyear Owned-and-Operated
Firestone Owned-and-Operated.

I ended up buying from the Firestone dealer. They matched the price from America's Tire Company, and FAXed me a copy of the Load/Inflation Table prior to the sale.

The approach of filling to the max when towing and reducing by an arbitrary amount when not towing could result in an overinflated or underinflated tire ... reducing tire life at best, a safety issue at worst. Oh, and properly inflating your tires might improve your gas mileage









Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Add me (unfortunately) to the never saw a load/inflation table before. The things I can learn from Outbackers.









John


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Have to say there are some mixed opinions! I hope the tires don't turn out to be junky considering the dough I just dropped on them.

I am thinking they couldn't be any worse than my wrangler rt/s. I am really not happy with them right now. They have basically no traction in snow and I am doing a lot of hydroplaning lately. I think they considerably contribute to sway when towing also.

While the costco price was absolutely great, I did have a bad experience today. They broke a stud off the right rear! Tried to tell me they did nothing wrong and they broke it off while hand torquing to spec







They gave me the lugnut with the broke off stud in it and the funny thing is that there was all kind of grease in and around the broke stud. My guess is they cross threaded it, pulled it off, added a little grease to help it out and then ended up just breaking it off.

The only good news is they offered to pick up cost to have someone else repair it (they dont' replace studs there). So off to Les Schwab, they ordered a stub/nut and will repair it tomorrow for me.

The ride was pretty ok, need to check inflation pressures are and figure that whole thing out. I actually was pretty happy with ride, taking corners/etc was much less "mushy" than with the Prated tires.

Danny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is a link to one table that may apply to a change from P to Lt tires. I am still looking for the load tables.

Tire tables for P to Lt tires

On Edit:

Here it is Goodyear load tables for LT tires

and just for good measure RV Tire inflation load tables


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks CamperAndy.

I found the michelin load inflation tables:

http://www.michelintruck.com/michelintruck...ck_DataBook.pdf

My Goodyear RT/S have a 2535LB rating at 35LB, so looking at the table I think I need between 50-55lb in my new tires to give equivalent load rating. Now I could obviously run less air pressure (tune it to my FA weight and RA weight), but I think I'll shoot to match the load ratings of the P rated tires for now.

Thanks a million.

PS> Now I am scratching my head, wondering if Les Schwab is gonna have to pull the axle to press in a new stud...yuck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is there anyplace else to buy tire then Les Schwab? What as the price difference that drove you to Costco?


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Price difference was enough. Got the 10ply michelin's for $700, the only 10ply tire Les Schwab had was $900, pretty much a similar tread pattern. Granted you get the Les Schwab service behind it and that is worth something. Costco does have free flat repairs, free lifetime balace/rotation (if they don't break your lugs off).

Anyhow, Les Schwab fixed me up today, ~$45 bill (mostly labor) that I'll take to Costco for reimbursement.

They didn't have to pull the axle but had to pretty much dismantle most of the back plates/etc around the wheel (couldn't get the lug out just by removing the caliper/rotor).

Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's ironic Danny. I went through that with Les Schwab a couple of months ago when they broke a couple of lugs off. But you have to give them credit, they do stand behind their work! Big fan here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm also a big fan, but $200 is a big deal. Wonder if LS would have done some sort of price match?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I tried hard to buy from Les, but two separate visits with two separate sales people who in one case didn't know what a Load/Inflation table was and in the other didn't have one available for the tire they were trying to sell me. Sigh.

Ed


----------

